# طريقه تركيب المنتدي علي الموقع الشهير لا&#1610



## Yes_Or_No (6 أبريل 2006)

*طريقه تركيب المنتدي علي الموقع الشهير لا&#1610*

منقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول 

تركيب منتدى vb3 خطوه بخطوه على موقه مجاني (لايكوس)
1_التسجيل في موقع لايكوس
2_تفعيل قاعدة البيانات
3_رفع النسخه الى المنتدى عن طريق برنامج ftp
4_تثبيت المنتدى
5_ التعريب
6_الاستايل

المطلوب

1_برنامج ftp
http://www.traidnt.net/vb/attachment...2&d=1099423761

2_النسخه والتعريب 3.0.7
http://algarbia.com/hits/algarbiavb.zip

3_الاستايل

يمكنك تحميل الاستايلات كالتالي:






1- الاستايل الأول 
http://algarbia.com/hits/styles/1.zip
2- 
2- الاستايل الثاني
http://algarbia.com/hits/styles/2.zip
3- 
3- الاستايل الثالث
http://algarbia.com/hits/styles/3.zip
4- 
4- الاستايل الرابع
http://algarbia.com/hits/styles/4.zip
5- 
5- الاستايل الخامس
http://algarbia.com/hits/styles/5.zip
6- 
6- الاستايل السادس
http://algarbia.com/hits/styles/6.zip
7- 
7- الاستايل السابع
http://algarbia.com/hits/styles/7.zip
8- 
8- الاستايل الثامن
http://algarbia.com/hits/styles/8.zip
9- 
9- الاستايل التاسع
http://algarbia.com/hits/styles/9.zip


نسخة المنتدى 3.5.3 و منزوعة كود التبليغ

http://vbulletin4arab.com/upload/alw...3.5.3.Gold.rar
التعريب
http://www.vbulletin4arab.com/vb/att...154009الاستايل
http://www.sgtdd.com/alshabab.zip
صورة الاستايل


----------



## Yes_Or_No (6 أبريل 2006)

*ج-2*

اولا : التسجيل
نبدا اذهب الى هذا الموقع
http://www.tripod.lycos.co.uk

ونتبع الشرح
اضغط على زر join tripod لتصل الى صفحة البدء بالتسجيل كما في الصورة:





كما يتضح في الصورة هذه صفحة الموافقة على شروط استخدام لايكوس
اختر الزر accept لتنتقل الى الصفحة التالية كما في الصورة:






هنا الخطوة الثانية في التسجيل و سنقسمها الى عدة أقسام القسم الأول كما في الصورة السفلى

أملئ الفراغات كما هي معبأة في الصورة بالنسبة للعناوين يمكنك وضع اسم المدينة او البلد

في الحقول الثلاث.





الجزء التالي من الصفحة في الصورة التالية:

وفي هذا الجزء من الصفحة تدخل /اسم المستخدم و هو الإسم الذي سيعطى لموقعك على لايكوس

كلمة المرور هي الكلمة التي ستخولك الدخول الى موقعك و قاعدة بياناتك و يجب ان تكرر مرتان

كما في الصورة في الأسفل.

reminder questiom هو سؤال التذكير بكلمة المرور و اول سؤال في لايكوس هو:

تكرر الجواب مرة ثانية ايضا.




و هنا. يجب ملء رقم الكود الموجود في المستطيل الذي تحته ثم تضغط كلمة register

و تنتهي من الخطوة الثانية لتنتقل





الى الصورة التالية:





هنا تخبرك لايكوس ان تسجيلك قد تم و ان رسالة ارسلت الى بريدك تحوي وصلة تفعيل الإشتراك


----------



## Yes_Or_No (6 أبريل 2006)

*ج3*

و هذا نص الرسالة و شكلها:





الوصلة الزرقاء الطويلة هي وصلة التفعيل نفذ ما ورد من شرح في الصورة السابقة
لتقودك للصفحة التالية:





هنا تطلب منك لايكوس ان تملأ اسم موقعك و هو نفس اسم المستخدم الذي سجلت به في لايكوس

و كلمة مرور برنامج تحميل الملفات ftp تعبأ مرتين .هنا تسطيع وضع كلمة مرور خاصة ب ftp

او تضع نفس كلمة المرور التي استخدمتها للتسجيل في لايكوس و هذا أفضل. بعد ذلك أملئ رقم

الكود و ضعه في المستطيل و اضغط next

بعد تقريبا 10 دقائق سوف تصلك رساله من لايكوس فيها بيانات موقعك وفق هذه الصورة





و هذا الرابط سوف ينقلك الى صفحة لايكوس التالية:





نضغط على php







فقط اضغط على المربع الأيمن php فيتم تفعيل قاعدة بياناتك و لن يتم تحميل منتداك

بدون تفعيل القاعدة.

هكذا تكون حجزت موقع على لايكوس و فعلت قاعدة البيانات و مستعد لتحميل

ملفاتك اليه.

الان ياتي دور تحميل نسخة المنتدى والتعديل على ملف الكونفج​


----------



## Yes_Or_No (6 أبريل 2006)

*ج-4*

الخطوة 2 من تركيب منتديات vb3 على موقع مجاني ( لايكوس )
اذهب الى مجلد النسخه




ثم اضغط على vb




ثم اضغط على
Includes




ثم نضغط على ملف الكونفيج




ثم نعدل الملف




ثم نقوم بحفظ التعديلات

ثالثا : رفع الملف المنتدى




في رقم 1 نكتب اسم السيرفر للايكوس

في رقم 2 نكتب اسم مستخدم

في رقم 3 نكتب كلمة السر لـ ftp

ونترك الـ ftp يحمل المجلد للموقع الى ان ينتهي التحميل​


----------



## Yes_Or_No (6 أبريل 2006)

*التنصيب*

رابعا :التنصيب

نذهب الى المتصفح ونكتب

http://members.lycos.co.uk/++++/vb/install/install.php

بدل ++++
اسم المستخدم































































​


----------



## Yes_Or_No (6 أبريل 2006)

*تعريب المنتدي*

خامسا :تركيب التعريب


----------



## Yes_Or_No (6 أبريل 2006)

*تركيب الاستايل*

سادسا : تركيب الاستايل


----------



## hima85222 (6 أبريل 2006)

بجد راااااااااااااااااااائع مينا أنت سبقتنى

ربنا معاك

بجد الشرح جميل جدا

شكرا


----------



## ++sameh++ (6 أبريل 2006)

*مينا الشرح كله رائع بجد ، بس انت بقى نسيت حاجة مهمة ، لما بنييجى نركب الأستايل اللوجو مش بيظهر ولا صور اضافة موضوع والمشكلة ديه حصلت معاى ، ممكن بقى توضج لنا ازاى نعالجها ويا ريت لو الشرح يكون بالصور برضة .*

*معلش يا مينا هانتعبك معانا ، بس ديه ضريبة الشهرة يا بنى*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (6 أبريل 2006)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*يا سامح علشان لازم ترفع صور الاستايل للموقع فهمت لازم ترفع صور الاستايل للموقع*


----------



## hima85222 (6 أبريل 2006)

سامح أنا مش فاهم قاصدق بالضيط بس فى حاجة

هو فعلا يكون لان انت مش رفعت الصور أو الفولدر الخاص بالاستايل فى الموقع فا دى حاجة تجعل اللى حصل دة يحصل أن المنتدى من غير صور

وفى حاجة تانى لو أنت رافعت كل حاجة تمام وصح فى مكانها

يبقى وأنت بتركب الاستايل نسيت توضح مسار أو اسم الفولدر اللى فية الاستايل بتاعك

هو دة كدة الحاجتاين اللى حاولت أوضحهم من خلال فهنى لكلامك

شكرا مينا أنت وسامح


----------



## ++sameh++ (9 أبريل 2006)

*شكراً ليكم يا احبة على الشرح ده*


----------



## samosallam (14 أكتوبر 2006)

اخى الفاضل برنامج ftp مش شغال ياريت تتأكد من الرابط ضرورى

ممكن الرد ارجوك انا مش عارف احملها بالftp ممكن تقولى اعمل ايه للرفع النسخه على المنتدى بليز ممكن

ليه مبتتردش عليا


----------



## Ansan (28 نوفمبر 2006)

خذ الموقع هيدى اريح
من الأعلانات والمشاكل
www.xhost.ro


----------



## Ansan (28 نوفمبر 2006)

> سامح أنا مش فاهم قاصدق بالضيط بس فى حاجة
> 
> هو فعلا يكون لان انت مش رفعت الصور أو الفولدر الخاص بالاستايل فى الموقع فا دى حاجة تجعل اللى حصل دة يحصل أن المنتدى من غير صور
> 
> ...



الفوتير بيكون قالب ... (برمجة )بينزل مع الأستايل وكل شى
فى سببين
اولا
اما انوا ... مش رافع مجلد الصور كامل ناقص !
او انوا مجلد الصور غلط (يعنى ... مثلا ما بيم مجلد images او مجلد المنتدى نفسوا )
او انوا (النسخة بتختلف والأستايل )
وشكرا


----------



## COPRA (7 ديسمبر 2006)

يا اخى لما بكتب هادا الرابط http://members.lycos.co.uk/++++/vb/install/install.php
وطبعا بغير لاسم الموقع تبعى بيفتح معى هادا 
Warning: main(): Unable to access /data/members/free/tripod/uk/l/i/v/livedresm/htdocs/vb/includes/class_core.php in /data/members/free/tripod/uk/l/i/v/livedresm/htdocs/vb/install/init.php on line 31

Warning: main(/data/members/free/tripod/uk/l/i/v/livedresm/htdocs/vb/includes/class_core.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /data/members/free/tripod/uk/l/i/v/livedresm/htdocs/vb/install/init.php on line 31

Fatal error: main(): Failed opening required '/data/members/free/tripod/uk/l/i/v/livedresm/htdocs/vb/includes/class_core.php' (include_path='.:/data/apache/php/mmp_lib') in /data/members/free/tripod/uk/l/i/v/livedresm/htdocs/vb/install/init.php on line 31


----------



## بيترالخواجة (9 ديسمبر 2006)

تمام موضوع شيق


----------



## bahooor (20 فبراير 2007)

*شرررررح جمييل جدااااااااااااااا*


----------



## merola (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: طريقه تركيب المنتدي علي الموقع الشهير ل&#157*

ححااااااااااااااااااول بس شكلى مفهمتش حاجة


----------

